# Liquid soap



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

My ex bought my DD1 an electric roaster for soap--he said he will buy another one if she wants it, soo we are making liquid soap. Is the lye calc the same for Potasium hydroxide as it is for sodium hydroxide? Also to make body wash ( with maybe some different oils)--just alter the "thickness" of the soap right? For bubble bath, we would want an oil with a lot of lather. We will research them to find what we need as long as we are on the right track. Now it is better, the longer it ages, but it is useable when it is done without preseratives as long as we follow the directions. --my DD does a "taste test" with all of her soaps, is this the same? thanks, Carolyn


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Soap Calc is a free calculator that you can put your oils in, you choose whether you want sodium hydroxide or potassium hydroxide.. to make bar soap or liquid soap
Liquid soap should be formulated with no superfatting in the recipe or it will be cloudy, you want all of the oil to safonify... You neutralize it after the cook, and i can tell you from experience that it is much better if you cook it longer than any recipe tells you to.. I cook mine for three days... 
You need to get the table for dilution rates to get the shower gel, bubble bath thickness you want.. I believe it is posted.. You don't need preservative, its soap........... I age mine one year and never had it spoil yet.. No on the taste test... you must neutralize it... 
Barb


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

yep, we plan on using your recipe--cooking for 3 days--jsut wanted to be sure we are on the right track-- we use the lye calc for our bar soap and wanted to know if it is the same for both potassium hydroxide and sodium hydroxide. thank you. Carolyn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

So, making this soap in a roaster that isn't stainless steel (do they even make those) is okay? Once I get done working on taxes I'm going to give this and cream soap a try.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I would only use stainless or ceramic crock type... do not use the non stick stuff or it will be in your soap... 
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My roaster is not non-stick. Pretty sure it is enamel over aluminum. Would that work? I have never seen a stainless steel roaster.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

this one is from Walmart and is enamel on steel. I am soo excited, we have lots of calls for liquid soap. Thanks for your recipe . Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok I read and reread the liquid soap directions--when do you add the fragrance? and can you divide the batch to add different fragrances--obviously before you add the fragrance. Thanks, Carolyn


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

You can divide the batch and add fragrance... In fact I make liquid soap by the gallons and only fragrance it when someone wants some..
Barb


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh thank you, I am sorry to be such a pita. Carolyn


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

Speaking of fragrance and liquid soap, how much FO or EO do you add? Are there any issues such as discoloring? Do you have to warm the soap and FO to incorporate it properly?

Kellyjo


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't warm it,, it is usually at room temp,, I do shake it up some... and I add to my liking, strong most of the time.. I have only had the vanilla's discolor it some after some time, but not like the bar soap.. I have some liquid soap that is dark anyway becasue of the goat milk in it.
Barb


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I store my liquid soap in a 5 gallon bucket for a couple of months and then divide it up and store in the gallon jugs that the distilled water comes in. I fragrance as I bottle it into the foamers for selling. Once upon a time I added lavender EO to an entire gallon but did not bottle the whole gallon. Probably a couple of inches in the jug and the Eo ate through the plastic so be aware that those types of containers can't handle EO's.

I do heat the liquid soap to incorporate the EO or FO but it probably isn't really necessary but I have noticed that the EO will separate and float to the top so I just heat it to solve that problem. 

As to how much fragrance - I use a pippete and add to each individual bottle now. Depends on the FO or EO and since I have to dilute the soap for the foamers I really have no idea of the percentage.Also I use frosted bottles so the soap doesn't have to be totally clear which it isn't and the colors are shades of amber since I use goat milk.

I love liquid goat milk soap.


----------

